
Tractor Hacking: The Farmers Breaking Big Tech's Repair Monopoly - ehudla
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8JCh0owT4w
======
avmich
There was the whole sub-industry in late Soviet electronics industry focused
on reverse-engineering chips obtained from Western countries. Physically
photographing dies, restoring logical schemes, reading microcode... I guess
the skills, methods, equipment used for that could be useful for modern
farmers - and others trying to actually own what they've bought.

------
ehudla
So these guys apparently get hacked versions of software from Eastern Europe
(according to the film). It was also reported that some in rural American
areas developed sympathy for Russia and Eastern Europe (though that is
probably very much over-reported). Can these things in some way be related?
(Note: I am not claiming they are; just wondering out loud.)

